# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Mendikosolobarrena, en Arrigorriaga.

## jlois

ARRIGORRIAGA, 8 de febrero de 2011.- A partir de esta primavera, las aguas del embalse del Parque de Mendikosolobarrena serán empleadas para usos municipales como el riego y el baldeo de calles en Arrigorriaga, según ha adelantado el alcalde, Alberto Ruiz de Azua. 

El Ayuntamiento ultima en estos momentos las obras de construcción de la red de distribución de las aguas del embalse de Mendikosolo al casco urbano del municipio para posibilitar su aprovechamiento.

El proyecto a desarrollar en la zona de esparcimiento de Arrigorriaga, destinado al aprovechamiento de las aguas de su embalse en servicios urbanos, ha sido ejecutado en dos fases de forma simultánea desde el pasado mes de septiembre.

La primera de las fases ha consistido en la instalación de un canal de distribución de aguas, desde el embalse de Mendikosolobarrena y Mintegi al casco urbano, mientras que la segunda desarrolla la instalación del sistema de riego con agua no potable en el área del Parque Lehendakari Agirre, por valor de 440.677 y 319.999 euros, respectivamente.

La obra de Mendikosolobarrena, que lleva en estudio varios años y que ha contado con la ayuda en tareas de asesoramiento del Consorcio de Aguas de Bilbao Bizkaia, está destinada al ahorro y eficiencia en la gestión de los recursos hídricos para el aprovechamiento de agua no potable para riego, por lo que encaja en la filosofía del II Plan E que, en su segunda edición, aborda la financiación de proyectos de corte medioambiental.

Para el regidor de Arrigorriaga, la construcción "de un sistema de riego de parques y baldeo de calles con agua natural, recogida en el pequeño embalse de Mendikosolobarrena, es una actuación pionera y ejemplar desde la perspectiva de la sostenibilidad".

"Se trata ha agregadode una obra muy interesante desde el punto de vista ecológico y medioambiental", ya que "cuando llevamos a cabo operaciones que consideramos muy comunes, no advertimos que el agua que utilizamos es muy cara y estamos desperdiciando un bien muy valioso".


http://www.arrigorriaga.net/es-ES/No...igorriaga.aspx

Mañana intentaré editar unas imágenes de esta presa y de sus alrededores, perfectamente integrados. Este es un adelanto.



Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Luján

Precioso entorno, per un nombre horrible  :Frown:  parece un trabalenguas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jlois

Qué razón tienes , amigo Lujan, el nombre es para atragantarse pero...cuando le pillas el tranquillo hasta cae por su própio pié, jejeje...
La zona es fantástica, con un entorno que invita a buscarlo para relajarse del mundanal ruido.



Casi al lado mismo de la presa hay este restaurante que a buen seguro tiene lista de espera los fines de semana...



La prohibición del baño no le quita atractivo a su visita...



El día que pasé por allí para tomar estas fotos diluviaba con fuerza y no había nadie por los alrededores pues todo el mundo estaba pendiente de la perfecta salida que Alonso realizó en la gran premio de Catalunya...jejeje, por supuesto, bien a cubierto en el restaurante.



El agua tenía un cierto color verde jabonoso...quizás era mi impresión.



Aguas abajo de esta peculiar presa todo se halla al mismo nivel, para mi criterio , más que una presa parece un gran estanque...





Así es este embalse de Mendikosolobarrena.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## perdiguera

Guapo reportaje sobre un embalse de nombre dificilillo.

----------


## tescelma

> Precioso entorno, per un nombre horrible  parece un trabalenguas


Es lo que tiene el euskera, se declina como el latín y se "juntan" palabras como el alemán, para desembocar en un trabalenguas. No hay dios que aprenda este idioma.

----------


## REEGE

JLois muy buen trabajo con otra de las presas del país vasco... si con nombres impronunciables pero con esos paisajes de ensueño...
Y ese nombre... me quedo con el Catalán... antes que con el Vasco... un amigo mio dice que como los catalanes tienen esa fama de "tacaños" lo usan hasta en su idioma y se comen palabras!!! Y será verdad yo al menos en una palabra que me gusta mucho de allí lo noté:

CAMP NOU!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    Que catalán que soy!!!!



Un abrazo chicos.

----------


## FEDE

Precioso el embalse y el entorno José Luis, muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Precioso lugar, como se nota que es el norte. 
El nombre, me encanta, el euskera es un idioma raro, pero me despierta curiosidad.


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## jlois

Reege, no entremos en temas futbolísticos que sabemos que hoy por hoy sólo hay un equipo , bueno, un equipazo jejeje...
En cuanto al euskera, el amigo Tescelma lo ha definido perfectamente.
Os remito a este pdf que tiene una información bastante concisa sobre este lugar y sus alrededores.

http://isb.bizkaia.net/senderos/cami...Ficha%2028.pdf

Un saludo muy cordial desde...el sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

Para ponerlo más fácil, podríamos llamarlo el parque y embalse de la Dinamita. "El palabro" Mendikosolobarrena no significa dinamita, es que antes se llamaba así. Como ya dije antes, en esukera se "juntan" palabras como en el alemán para formar otras. Medikosolobarrena esta formada por tres palabras pero no tengo ni idea su significado, debe ser algo así como "solo la parte interior del monte", aunque vete tú a saber ...

----------


## jlois

Como bien cita el amigo Tescelma, esta presa y su entorno se denominan familiarmente como "la Dinamita". En esta zona se enclavaba una de las industrias más prolíficas de Vizcaya. Es un tema muy largo de abordar y de resumirlo en un post, pero para ello tenemos información abundante a la que os remito para que todos tengais una idea de porqué a este entorno que hoy en día está totalmente cuidado y fantásticamente adecuado para recorrerlo.

Un poco de historia...no tan reciente.

Pedro Chalbaud ocupa un lugar propio en la historia de la empresa vasca en general, y de las relaciones entre burguesía e industria química en particular. Una escueta aproximación a su vida nos brinda un fotograma crucial de la historia de la industria de explosivos.

Hijo de Facundo Chalbaud y sobrino de Pedro Telesforo de Errazquin (fundadores de La Dinamita de Galdakao, en 1872), conoció desde niño el negocio de explosivos. Casualmente, recién inaugurada la fábrica, comenzó la Tercera Guerra Carlista, y, con ella, su exilio en Baiona, ya que su padre estaba implicado en la causa dinástica. A los dos años de su vuelta, en 1876, falleció su padre, quedando Pedro -Periko para su familia- y sus hermanos al amparo de su tío soltero, en el inmueble y sede social de la firma Viuda de Errazquin e Hijos, en Bilbao. Estudió ingeniería industrial en Barcelona, en cuya Universidad conoció a Sabino Arana, quien, acaso por sus coincidencias (ambos eran paisanos, de la misma edad, exiliados e hijos de carlistas), logró imbuirle en su pensamiento nacionalista.

Una vez finalizados sus estudios, fue nombrado apoderado general de la Sociedad Española de la Pólvora Dinamítica-Privilegios Nobel (SED, que incluía La Dinamita), a la que luego sumó la todopoderosa Unión Española de Explosivos (UEE, con sede en Bilbao). Más tarde, en 1902, pasó de apoderado a consejero de la SED-UEE. Entre 1889 y 1906, Pedro desarrolló su actividad industrial a caballo entre Galdakao y Bilbao. Bajo su mando, La Dinamita se adentró en el sector de los explosivos militares e implantó instalaciones para obtener ácido sulfúrico, usando masas catalíticas de platino, por el llamado "método de contacto". Este tipo de instalación fue pionero en el Estado.

No es posible entender la naturaleza de las actividades de Pedro Chalbaud sin tener en cuenta el complejo empresarial de la UEE, que aparte de explosivos, abarcaba otros muchos negocios, éstos bajo el paraguas de la Sociedad General de Industria y Comercio (GEINCO). Cuando esta filial se constituyó en 1903 en Bilbao, Pedro se desvinculó de La Dinamita y empezó a ascender en el organigrama ejecutivo (vicepresidente de GEINCO, consejero delegado de la UEE). Pero no fue hasta 1917, año en que renunció al monopolio de explosivos, que la UEE optó realmente por diversificar su actividad. Decisivo en este sentido fue el nombramiento, en 1929, de Pedro como presidente de la UEE-GEINCO, quien logró penetrar en industrias como la minería, potasa (en Cardona), electro-química (Guardo y Palencia), fertilizantes y compuestos nitrogenados. Esta actividad denotaba una evolución desde el fabricante de explosivos al empresario burgués, dedicado éste a funciones directivas y de control en un abanico de intereses financieros, sin poner en riesgo su propio patrimonio. Se hacía también patente que la sede de Bilbao gobernaba parte de la industria química del Estado.

En otros mundos, como el de la política o la educación, Pedro es recordado sobre todo por su estrecha vinculación al ideario del Partido Nacionalista Vasco y al catolicismo conservador. Cuando tenía apenas 38 años fue elegido diputado provincial por Bilbao y senador, en 1918, por el mismo partido. También tuvo un protagonismo crucial en otras actuaciones: presidió la Cámara de Comercio, Industria y Navegación de Bilbao (de 1908 a 1910); ayudó a fundar el diario La Gaceta del Norte (1901), de la que fue primer presidente; e impulsó la Fundación Vizcaína Aguirre (1916), semilla de la que nacería la Universidad Comercial de Deusto, a través de su hermano, jesuita, Luis Chalbaud.

Fue, precisamente, por su vinculación nacionalista, que hubo de exiliarse en San Juan de Luz, con la Guerra Civil. Allí permaneció hasta 1942, falleciendo poco después en Bilbao.


http://www.euskomedia.org/aunamendi/35668

la vida industrial de Galdácano se va incrementando y a dichas ferrerías se les añade una importante fábrica de dinamita: S.A. Española de la Pólvora Dinamítica, propiedad de la Sociedad de Industria y Comercio, establecida en 1872 en la falda sur del monte de Santa Marina.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gald%C3%A1cano


La industria de explosivos en Galdakao era un objetivo en los planes del alzamiento franquista.



Cuando en diciembre de 1936 Franco informó a la Legión Cóndor de las negociaciones con los dirigentes vascos, esta intentó colaborar en dicha situación y se dieron las siguientes órdenes: ataques operacionales en el Norte Objetivos: industrias de armas, puertos, fuentes de suministros y ocasionalmente ataques de terror para presionar en las negociaciones. Antes del inicio de la campaña de Vizcaya, el general Mola hizo público un ultimátum con la siguiente amenaza: arrasaré toda Vizcaya, comenzando por las industrias bélicas. El 2 de abril del 37, mientras von Richthofen se lamentaba de la lentitud con que avanzaban las tropas del general Mola, este intentó dar nuevas prioridades a la Legión Cóndor. Tres días antes del bombardeo de Guernica, con los mandos de la Legión Cóndor desesperados por las pobres ganancias en Vizcaya, von Richthofen recordaba el mensaje de Mola y se planteaba reducir Bilbao a cenizas. El colapso del frente vasco probablemente salvó a la capital vizcaína pero colocó a la villa de Guernica en la zona de combates. De acuerdo con las anotaciones en el diario de von Richthofen, Guernica fue atacada el 26 de abril de 1937 porque era un importante centro de comunicaciones en la retaguardia de un ejército vasco en retirada.

Debemos suponer que von Richthofen aceptó el probable efecto del ataque a Guernica sobre la moral del gobierno y la población bilbaína. Por estas fechas, los alemanes se mostraban ansiosos por alcanzar los puertos del Cantábrico. Los informes de la Legión Cóndor muestran claramente que las directrices operacionales de su doctrina aérea, incluyendo los ataques sobre la población civil, estaban siendo probados en la guerra civil española. Un informe de junio de 1938 sobre el uso del ala de bombarderos K/88 señalaba que pese a las particulares características del conflicto civil español, las cuales podían distorsionar las impresiones y las conclusiones en relación a sus implicaciones en una guerra europea, había sido posible obtener importantes conocimientos a cerca de los efectos físicos y sobre la moral de los bombardeos aéreos. Sobre los efectos en la moral, se apuntaba que la disciplina y la organización de la población trabajadora era en algunos aspectos muy pobre y que esto había provocado una baja moral de resistencia.

http://www.recursosacademicos.net/we...legion-condor/

La gente , hoy en día , sigue refiriéndose a este embalse y a su entorno como La Dinamita, pese a que ha decrecido considerablemente ese tipo de industria y dejando esas aguas de ser utilizadas para los lavaderos de las fábricas para convertirse en lo que hoy en día se puede ver. Aunque de cuando en cuando aparece alguna noticia referida a la actividad queaun queda en Galdakao.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/pais/...01elpvas_1/Tes

De todas formas, aunque nos sea más sencillo denominar a la presa y a su entorno como La Dinamita, cuando uno intenta llegar con la información colocada en el navegador del coche, primero...jejeje, nos dirá que desconoce el lugar, y si le preguntamos a los cordiales vecinos de Arrigorriaga, si son de cierta edad nos espetarán el nombre de Mendikosolobarrena como quien dice hace un día estupendo jejeje...bueno , eso es lo que me sucedió a mí para ubicarlo correctamente.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------

